# My final year seminar on Bitcoins



## Anand kumar (Feb 23, 2014)

*www.dropbox.com/s/oaz74sdjgnvxa1h/Fast transactions with bitcoins.rar

Bitcoins is a very promising new concept in the currency and payment system. My engineering final year seminar was based on this. Presently the information about bitcoins is limited on the web. So it was little difficult for me to gather the details. Digit Feb issue on "Bitcoin Mining" was a great coincidence. It helped me a lot.Here i am providing the link of the ppt that I created so that it would be of help to students who plan to present on this topic..Also Ur feedback and suggestions will be greatly appreciated..


----------



## sksundram (Feb 23, 2014)

there is a bitcoin mining thread on tdf started by Vyom. search and actively join it.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 23, 2014)

Well actually Bitcoin mining is not for the general masses anymore. Hence I created a thread for mining Litecoin.
Search the link in Cavern section.


----------



## snap (Feb 23, 2014)

Cryptocurrency


----------



## ruman (May 2, 2014)

Do u any extra info this topic... or bitcoin future scoop..
pls mail me if u have (rumanbagwan16@gmail.com)


----------



## Anand kumar (May 9, 2014)

ruman said:


> Do u any extra info this topic... or bitcoin future scoop..
> pls mail me if u have (rumanbagwan16@gmail.com)



Have forwarded some papers and links regarding bitcoins to ur mail... Check the spam section too as the mail contains links...


----------

